# Best AR caliber to hunt hogs with?



## DaveInFloweryBranch

What's the best caliber in an AR 15 to hunt hogs with?  Cost is not an issue.  So please vote and say why you picked what you did.


----------



## bigreddwon

I picked 223 for several reasons. I hunt more than most, so cost _is a factor_. I also tend to shoot multiple hogs per encounter, so recoil is a factor for follow up shots. Ammo availablilty is also in the mix.. A 223 with a quality expandable bullet, put where it needs to go under 200 yards will kill ANY hog that walks, period. 

We used to use 308, we killed less hogs, it cost more and it was difficult for novice shooters to use a 308 effectivly compared to a 223 with almost no recoil. My .02 anyways..


----------



## DaveInFloweryBranch

bigreddwon,

Thank you for the commentary.  Would love to get your commentary on a .223 rifle in 1 X 8 twist barrel and hand loads/reloads of 75-77 grain boat tail soft points from a premium manufacturer like Nosler or Hornady.  I own a progressive reloader and am an expert hand loader/bullet caster at this point.  

If it helps, follow up shots is a major factor for me, as I've seen where the hogs run in herds like cattle do and I realize if you see one, you often see several.


----------



## Showman

Bigreddwon is spot on for the .223/5.56.  I once had a Ruger Mini 14 in .223 and I still want to kick myself for ever getting rid of it.  Didn't get a Hog with it but it took it's share of Deer (and none of them made it past 20 yards on the run).


----------



## cr4zygui

I actually own both the 223/556 and the 6.8.  Its more of a question of are you only going to hog hunt with this or are you planning to deer hunt, plink, etc.  223 and 308 ammo are mostly abundant so you can get your hands on them a lot easier.  On the other hands for any good 6.8 ammo either you reload yourself or its an online order.  OK talking about hogs my 6.8 spec I am sure a 18" 1:11.25" twist as from ARP upper and is shooting factory ammo from SSA 85gr Barnes TSX bullets.  All the hogs I hit was DRT.  This was not just a single hog it was with a follow up as well.  Recoil was a breeze and remember I equip with AR with a scope.  The rifle is what is in my avatar.  If you look close enough you see my other hog to the right of the picture.  Dropped it just 10 yards from each other. 

Now with the 223/5.56.  All of my lower is just random parts that I like from various of different company that I like.  I got a 16" 1:9" twist from RRA shooting SSA factory ammo 45gr Barnes tsx.  They all hit dry with either weapon.  This is from first hand experience but if you ask me to pick which one I prefer to take out to the woods with me with 100% confident it's going to be my 6.8spc.  Shot placement is the key but I just lovey 6.8 a lot more than my 223 just for the hunting needs.  Small game weaponmy 17hmr and 22 lr have dropped some share of hogs as well.  Just to let youknow that bullets/ammo  is really the key of funding any weapon you are building or getting.


----------



## roperdoc

I don't own a 6.8, but I have shot hogs with all 3 of the others and they worked well. Use what you have. The 223 will be easiest for ammo selection/availability.


----------



## DaveInFloweryBranch

Thanks for the information gentlemen, really helps.  I already have a 5.56MM chambered,1X9 twist 16" carbine heavy barrel (Under handguards, balances well) with a target crown I'm going to try out short term.

I reload my ammo and though I'm rusty, but I've shot high power a little bit and at the end of the first six months before an ugly divorce put an end to things, I was averaging a 425 out of 500 possible score shooting an M1 Garand accurized by Hook Boutin with handloads.  Not good enough for an expert rating, but not chopped liver either.  Shot a bunch of dove and quail in my youth.

I haven't hunted in years, but the year around and practical uses of the hog and the problems killing them helps related to farming highly appeals to me.  So right now I'm starting with the ammo and working my way backwards to the rest of the rifle.

Figure long term to use something like the following for my final hog gun, not sure about deer yet.  Have never hunted in Georgia and I live in Jefferson now, so I have to find hunting for hogs, deer and anything else I'm interested in.

18-20 inch barrel
mid or rifle gas depending
1 X 8 twist to take advantage of larger weight bullets
quality adjustable/lightweight stock
tacky grip
light weight fore grip minimal necessary picatinny rail mounts (just enough to mount necessary items, no more)
quick release base mil dot Leupold AR scope or quality dot sight for daytime use (not picked yet)
some type of lower cost (real, not chinese copy) night vision scope with IR for night time use (not picked yet)


----------



## Showman

I looked at a 6.8 AR-15 (M&P AR15) at the Marine Base Exchange today and it had a $1100 area price tag without sights.  Ammo price kinda shocked me a bit though (different loads went anywhere from $24 to $38 for 50 rounds and had to be ordered).  They also had a DPMS Panther in .223 with basic sights for around $800 (can buy the same AR at Wally World for $597). I shot a AR in .308 a few times last weekend at the range and don't think I want one.  I think if I can liquidate some of the guns and other stuff around here I will get me an AR in .223 and build on that platform.  Since I have no plans to go hunt Bull Moose or Elk, I think that will do the trick for me (I'll keep one of my 30-06's for larger game).


----------



## DaveInFloweryBranch

Man, you gave me flash backs when you mentioned base exchange.  Been a long time since I've been to a PX or BX.  Those were good days for me, even though some were kinda tough.


----------



## Showman

I stayed away from the Exchange system for years after I retired from the Navy.  As with anything now days, you have to shop around to find the best deals, and on some things, you can find it cheaper on the bases and other things, cheaper on the open market.  Being retired, about the only local papers I get are the ones on Wednesdays and Sundays (the ones with the sales papers in them, ha ha).  A week or so ago, the wife and I took the 200 mile round trip over to Ft Benning and went to the Exchange and Commissary there.  Kind of shocking for me to see the BX was like Sears/K-Mart.  The appliances they sell there are delivered and set up by Sears.  The Sporting Goods section was rather large but anything sold there could be had cheaper at other stores.  Now, the Commissary.  HUGE!  Not used to anything like that around here.  Had some really decent deals there but it would not be worth the trip in the over-all cost of things.  Still, it was an adventure since I had never been over there (other than flying in and out a time or two).  

The Firearms at the Exchange, both here and over there, were on average, about $200 more than could be bought around the area here.  There was a Colt AR15 set up over there with NV and all the bells and whistles for about $2800.  Hefting it off the counter felt like picking up a sack of Concrete.  Bet that thing weighed in close to 14 pounds, empty at that.  Sure would not want to be tote'n that around on a stalk.  But, if I had it, half the stuff would be off anyway (laser designator, flashlight, bi-pod or forward grip but not both).  The main thing though was that they had them in stock in just about any caliber you could want.  The sales person also knew his armament also.  He actually field stripped an AR and put it back together in less than 4 minutes.  They also had a display cabinet full of HIGH END traditional hunting rifles and a display case full of pistols/revolvers also.  I was like a kid in a candy store.

The fishing gear was not too shabby either.  They had a lot of Shakespeare stuff but also had a fair amount of higher quality rods and reels.  Still, things could be got cheaper somewhere else.  

Yeah, I got long winded but hey, gotta talk about it.


----------



## TheGuyWithTheGun

Like bigreddwon said, seconds are quick with the .223 and if need be a double tap isnt out of the question. That's what I shoot em with if I'm hunting with my AR. For DRT I suggest a 444 Marlin 240grain@2400fps.


----------



## ben300win

You forgot AR10s. 308 is my favorite caliber.


----------



## bigreddwon

*Drt...223*

Shot this one last week at 80 yards in a harvested peanut field in Parrot. 

Quartering toward me. Shield, long bone thru vitals and second long bone, round settled between the far side shield and the meat.. 

64g Razorback in 223. 
The bullet's are from the last three boars we shot with the Razorbacks.. Terrible tissue damage but they aren't opening up like Id like to see personally..  The one on the right is the one I dug out of this boar.


----------

